
Ask HN: Looking for sponsors and backers for open source project - mlabouardy
I have created a free and open source project called Komiser (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mlabouardy&#x2F;komiser). It already crossed +2100 stars on GitHub and 400 daily downloads. It allows you to identify potential cost savings on public cloud (AWS, GCP, OVH and Azure) on one single Dashboard. I have created an open collective page for users&#x2F;companies using Komiser and who would be interested in supporting the project. The support will allow me and other maintainers to dedicate more time for maintenance and add new features for everyone for free.
I appreciate your help and support.
======
rchaudhary
Have you looked in to
[https://github.com/sponsors](https://github.com/sponsors)?

